# Nomination Thread for May



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Put down the 3 posters that you nominate. The 3 posters who have totaled the most votes will be the final canidates for Poster of the Month for May. (By the way, no voting for yourself guys) 



Here's mine:



texan
ezealen 
TheRoc5


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Put down the 3 posters that you nominate. The 3 posters who have totaled the most votes will be the final canidates for Poster of the Month for May. (By the way, no voting for yourself guys)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh I see how it is, Koko. Nah, I'm joking, but still, that's not very nice of you:naughty:

TheRoc5
CDracing
XxMia_9xX


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> oh I see how it is, Koko. Nah, I'm joking, but still, that's not very nice of you:naughty:






Not nice? I guess I've been a bad boy.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

No love for Neph.

... again.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nephets said:


> No love for Neph.
> 
> ... again.





I didn't go by post count totally, but you had 59 posts in the last month. The three I voted for had 150+ votes in the last month. You're a well liked poster, it just seems that more posts would help you out.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

cdracing ( not sure of the exact screen name) 
nephets
texan


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

XxMia_9xX said:


> cdracing ( not sure of the exact screen name)
> nephets
> texan



That hurts... after all the love I've shown. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

> texan
> ezealen
> TheRoc5


I agree with that. They seemed most active and excited durning the games. Id have been here more, but I had finals on monday, tuesday, and wensday, and they were durning game hours. :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Not nice? I guess I've been a bad boy.


Yeah. You wouldn't vote for me last month because I won the month before that but you voted for TheRoc5 even though he won last month. Not nice at all :naughty:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Yeah. You wouldn't vote for me last month because I won the month before that but you voted for TheRoc5 even though he won last month. Not nice at all :naughty:




Forgive me please.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Why was I included in the voting? And does this mean we are including Koko as well? I'll post my nominations in a little bit.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> Why was I included in the voting? And does this mean we are including Koko as well? I'll post my nominations in a little bit.




Wasn't the plan to wait a couple of months and then make ourselves part of the voting? 


And it really doesn't matter if I'm included, I haven't got any votes anyway. :laugh:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Here are mine:

KokotheMonkey
ezealen
CDRacingZX6R


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Wasn't the plan to wait a couple of months and then make ourselves part of the voting?
> 
> 
> And it really doesn't matter if I'm included, I haven't got any votes anyway. :laugh:


I think that's because no one knew we could vote for you. I sure didn't, but I wouldn't anyways. Not because you don't deserve it, but because I'm still upset about that stunt you pulled. I'm not angry. I just think you need to be punished:naughty: lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Bump


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Guys lets get some more nominations, because we don't have enough to warrant a Poster of the Month thread.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nephets and TheRoc5, get your butts in here and nominate!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Voting is over, and I declare myself the winner. How you like them apples. All hail KokoTheMonkey. 


Just kidding of course. I'm just more jolly than usual after going up 3-0 on Phoenix.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

KokotheMonkey
Texan
ezealen


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Theo! said:


> KokotheMonkey
> Texan
> ezealen


Woo! I'm up there with the big boys!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

can you nominate your self lol jk
texan 
koko
cdracing


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

cocoaP)
wezzly(Texan)
Z(Nephets)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> bump


I think nominations over. I mean it's already half way through the month...again.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We're going to have to re-do this whole process. Obviously, the main problem has been that only 4-5 people are voting, because that's about all of the everyday posters we have in here as of now. We might have to do this every two months or something. 




I'll have to talk to texan about it, and we'll have to get some of you guys' opinion's on this whole thing.


----------

